# Webby Tree



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

On my walk around the property early this morning I found this tree covered in webs.  As irrationally afraid I am of spiders I'm drawn in by them, especially their webs.  I have made a note to stay away from this tree  lol

Would love to hear your thoughts!  Thanks for taking a look  




IMG_2894bw-1 by Judi, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 3, 2015)

my initial reaction is "BURN IT DOWN!".  I hate spiders!!!  But, I have to say the picture has a creepy Halloween vibe, so I like it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 3, 2015)

Ewwwwwwwwwww cool!

Halloween just around the corner.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks you two!  Amanda, I'm 100% with you!  I've noted the tree and will give it a wide berth from here on out lol


----------



## baturn (Sep 3, 2015)

No fan of spiders either, but I very much like the photo.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Brian


----------



## KenC (Sep 3, 2015)

Very Addams Family - I hope your property is large


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2015)

Great image and absolutely perfect processing!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol Ken, yep!  20 acres and this tree is in the front 10, house in the back 10  PHEW!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks John!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2015)

I've seen this shot before.Many times. But I have never seen it done this well. Simply spectacular. Outstanding image.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks so much D!!  I got lucky that the spiders built their webs in a pleasing composition, that's usually where I find my attempts at this kind of wider shot fall short, this time it all came together nicely!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 3, 2015)

_Great_ capture of nature, Judi.

I'm not afraid of spiders, but I totally hate walking into their webs first thing out the door in the morning!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks FanBoy!  Oooooo I hate that!  Makes me do a weird dance **shudder**


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 3, 2015)

Very cool shot and yes, Adams Family said it well. Creepy in a fun way, well done


----------



## Braineack (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes!

using tapatalk.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 3, 2015)

Nominated for POTM, as soon as this months thread is posted.

If I forget (which I will ) please please let me know, or someone else nominate it. I don't care if I do it or someone else does, but this HAS TO BE IN THE *POTM!!!*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks all!!
Aw Gallagher, you are so kind!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 4, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Nominated for POTM, as soon as this months thread is posted.
> 
> If I forget (which I will ) please please let me know, or someone else nominate it. I don't care if I do it or someone else does, but this HAS TO BE IN THE *POTM!!!*



@FITBMX  the Sept. thread is open now.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 4, 2015)

Braineack said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated for POTM, as soon as this months thread is posted.
> ...



Thanks! I already forgot.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 4, 2015)

*Nominated!!!*​*
September POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 5, 2015)

You made my day Gallagher   I never know what to say at times like this so I'll just say a big huge thank you! and a    Yay!!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 5, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> You made my day Gallagher   I never know what to say at times like this so I'll just say a big huge thank you! and a    Yay!!


Well when you take a shot that good...

using tapatalk.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 5, 2015)

Braineack said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > You made my day Gallagher   I never know what to say at times like this so I'll just say a big huge thank you! and a    Yay!!
> ...


A   for you too my friend


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2015)

Interesting. Must be some good source of food near by. And again this summer is full of flying bugs in Toronto. I am thinking of building a bat house in my backyard. 
Congrads for nomination.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks T!  Yeah this is out in the marshy field north of the pond, it's all alone and dead, probably lots of bugs hanging around it!


----------



## snerd (Sep 6, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> ................ I never know what to say at times like this.............


Don't forget to thank all the little people!   

Very cool photo!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 6, 2015)

I kind of wish it was the same luminosity throughout the entire frame (the top is lighter) to really emphasize the patterns in the branches and webs against the background, but otherwise, neat image. It's unusual to find such pristine webs like that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 10, 2015)

Very cool

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

